# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Chernobyl - La Zona

## embalses al 100%

Casualmente, he encontrado este documental, que parece de estilo casero, pero bastante bien montado. Es un reportaje grabado este año, hace unos meses, y colgado en Youutube. Aquí os lo dejo. Está bastante bien y completo, y se adentran en la Zona de Esclusion.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-oct-2015),HUESITO (25-oct-2015),Jonasino (25-oct-2015),perdiguera (25-oct-2015),sergi1907 (25-oct-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy bueno, de los mejores cuántos he visto sobre semejante catástrofe. Un sitio al que me gustaría ir algún día, cuando pueda permitírmelo. Sólo un pequeño apunte, lo que mide con el dosímetro son microsieverts y no milisieverts como ha editado en el vídeo con letras. Si fueran mSv/h allí no entraría ni dios, sería una barbaridad.

En este enlace se pueden seguir en directo los niveles de radiación en la zona. La central es la que pone ChNPP https://www.chernobyl-tour.com/engin...hp?v=1&lang=1#

Y por si a alguien le interesa, aquí se puede ver los niveles de radiación en España: https://www.csn.es/valores-ambientales2

----------

embalses al 100% (26-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Un sitio al que me gustaría ir algún día, cuando pueda permitírmelo.


Acabo de encontrar un alma gemela. Mi hipotético viaje a Rusia-Ucrania no sería ni Moscu, ni San Petesbrugo ni Kiev. Sería Chernobyl, Baikonun y Sayano-S.

----------

embalses al 100% (19-oct-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

> Acabo de encontrar un alma gemela. Mi hipotético viaje a Rusia-Ucrania no sería ni Moscu, ni San Petesbrugo ni Kiev. Sería Chernobyl, Baikonun y Sayano-S.


Jonasino, ¿el lago Baikal, la taiga y el mar de Aral no te ponen?
Kamchatka también, que se me olvidaba.

----------


## Jonasino

Me lo estás poniendo dificil, perdiguera. No seas malo

----------


## perdiguera

Uno de mis viajes pendientes, es Rusia, mejor la antigua URSS, comenzando en el palacio de invierno, pasando por Crimea, siguiendo por el delta del Volga, Aral, Baikal, Obi, Yenisei y Lena, Samarkanda, el transiberiano, hasta llegar a Vladivostok.
Lo tengo programado sin fecha, 60 días cuando me jubile. Y no están ni Chernobil ni la estación espacial. Hay una extensión hacia el norte, en FF.CC., que lleva hasta casi el círculo polar, lo estoy mirando. Es una ciudad nueva petrolera. ¿Te gusta?

----------


## Jonasino

O añades Chernobyl y Sayano o no te acompaño

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo también haría un viaje a Chernobyl en un futuro. Es una de esas zonas que no puedo no visitar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, todo es cuestión de organización jaja. Mientras perdiguera va a Crimea, Jonasino y un servidor nos vamos a Chernobyl a dar una vuelta por Prypiat y la central. Si embalses al 100% se anima, pues mejor, ya somos 3. Luego nos volvemos a juntar en el delta de Volga y seguimos con la ruta hasta Sayano jejeje. 

El tour dentro la central tiene que ser una auténtica pasada:

----------

embalses al 100% (26-oct-2015),Jonasino (27-oct-2015)

----------

